# Family Room + Contemporary Theatre



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Equipment installed in a remodeled cathedral-ceiling family room, originally about 4000 cf. Ceiling dropped to flatten peak, heavy drapes added to sidewalls (over bay window and french doors), hardwood floor over insulation and subfloor, listening area on padded area rug 10x13', back wall heavily dispersing (shelves or open to house). Main components are all hidden (no wires or components visible, please) installed in 10' granite 40000btu fireplace surround with color-matching Acoustic Solutions grillcloth. Seating area comprised of leather recliners.

Receiver: Sony STR-DG920
BlueRay: Samsung PD1500
TV Signal: FIOS QIP7100
DTV: Hughes GAEB0, Sony Sat B1 Antenna (Disconnected for FIOS)
Video: Samsung 52" Series 7:750 on articulated mount, pulls out of fireplace inset for usb access.
Mains: Large Advents (1970's Hi Fidelity,surrounds rebuilt ca 2000)
Center: BIC DV62-CLRS
Sub1: Yamaha 8" Forward Firing, circa 1995
Sub2: Yamaha 10" Down FIring YST-325 (in cabinet with floor-level slots, Pending)
Side Channels: RS 6" in ceiling mounts, aimed toward seating area by ceiling angle.
Back Channels: Kenwood CRS-1 in rear wall shelves.
Remote: Logitech Harmony
IR network: All components hidden, activated with IR via sensor behind grillcloth.
Equalization: REW on Macbook Pro; work in process. 

Cabling: 16 gauge shielded, in plastic conduits built-in above dropped ceiling.


----------

